# Help with Power Steering Leak



## tylerng1999 (Jan 12, 2019)

I have a power steering leak at one of the o-rings in the pictured lines. The o-ring has a cone-like shape and I took it into O'Reilly's and they said they didn't have one like it and that a standard o-ring wouldn't work. Does any one know where to find these? Are they made cone shaped or is that how the o-rings wear? Both o-rings are cone shaped and one has a tear in it, hence replacing.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Been through this fiasco.

Lost one of the O-rings when installing another steering rack. The other one looked cone shape, as you described.
They are normal O-rings, the fitment causes the cone shape.
The size is a -903 (7.65mm ID x 10.91mm OD x 1.63mm C/S or .301 ID x .430" OD x .064 C/S)
GM Part No. 26001594

Here is what I got:
1/27/17 Edwards Chevrolet
2ea 26001594 Seal $7.09 ea
Total $15.60 (Kinda expensive for two tiny O-rings)

The -903 is Viton but does not have to be, Buna-N Rubber O-ring material is safe for power steering fluids.
.301" ID (7.65mm) x .429"OD (10.9mm) x .064" C/S (1.63mm)

For a standard O-ring
B50011 -000 Series
-011 B50 Buna-N Rubber O-ring
5/16"ID (.312") X 7/16"OD (.437") X 1/16"CS (.062")

The -011 standard O-ring is in most kits and will work fine.

I bought the GM O-rings at the time because I wasn't sure the standard O-rings would work and I wanted to see the GM ones.

The parts list and diagrams for the GTO do not show a p/n for them, only shows them as a part of the hoses.
The size of the O-rings are the same for both of the lines, even with the nuts on the hoses are different sizes.

I will post a pic of the hose end and you can see why they look cone shaped when used.

Larry


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is a more detailed pic


----------

